# Anajet Sprint Lease Amount per month?



## dingbat70 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know how much would it cost me to lease a new Anajet Sprint for about 3 months? 

Is there a minimum period of time that I have to lease the equipment for? 

Do I have to put in a down payment?

I am a graphic designer and planning to start an in home T-Shirt business. 

Any Advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shirtguy916 (Feb 13, 2012)

dingbat70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know how much would it cost me to lease a new Anajet Sprint for about 3 months?
> 
> ...


I had to lease my two sprints for 5 years to pay them off. I did not know that they allowed 3 month leases.


----------



## B Squared (Jan 29, 2011)

If the plan is to pay it off in 3 months open a new credit card with an intro rate of 0%, most run 9 - 12 months, pay it off in 3 and you wont have to pay any interest.

If your just wanting to lease it and return it after 3 month I would be surprised if any company has that program - may be best to find someone in your area with a printer to print your artwork for you.


----------

